
Tech in the Time of Covid-19 - forrestbrazeal
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2020/03/13/tech-in-the-time-of-covid-19/
======
rvz
> I believe we will see tremendous innovation in health sciences over the next
> decade, and a corresponding decline in some of the frivolous stuff that VCs
> have been funding. And that would be a good thing for everyone.

This. These are the problems worth solving and investing in. The 2010s was the
wild west of useless tech in a race to an IPO gold rush. Rinse and Repeat
cycle to scratch ones itch. When something like a pandemic or privacy
violations happen, little to no startups bothered to solve such problems for
years until a scandal or a global disaster happens.

So yes to actually solving difficult world problems using tech, rather than
creating frivolous 'tech startups' only for them to greedily raise billions
from VCs for a IPO flotation.

